# ARE THERE ANY FISH OUT THERE?



## OVMAN (Mar 8, 2002)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR FISHING FOR THE WEEKEND? I WAS THINKING ABOUT CBBT.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Check the technical question thread that Stingray101 posted it's got a nice map that the Fishman provided that shows that the CBBT is inside the Bay limits, so if you're looking for Stripers you need to go in the ocean.Just remember 28" min.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I made a similar post a couple weeks ago.

I was out on the boat Tuesday. We saw many birds working just south of Cape Henry. Some birds working Between Cavalier Hotel and the Ramada. Many birds well offshore, but some were working against the beach. Boaters were naling the schoolie stripers in close to the beach just north of the Ramada.

A little further out three of us limited out in two hours between 12noon and 2pm. Water was 45*. Fish early - 2-3 hrs daybreak or sunset.

Ramada Striper Dec 30,2002:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just remember if you want to catch stripers in the bay now it is CATCH AND RELEASE ONLY.

Rick


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

c&r fishing has been good around cbbt all this weekend
mainly on mirro lures


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

null


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Soaked mullet, spot and bunker from 8:30 to noon at Sandbridge a few hundred yards south of the pier this AM.

Nada.....


----------



## fl ordie (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey Rich,

I was there right after you left (around 2-4:30). You didn't lose a few rigs out there, did ya?


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

I wish I could say a slob broke one or 2 off, but no, didn't lose anything.

Rich


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

There was a post on TF this AM claiming that schools of larger fish are still working in the bay.

?????

Rich


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

[No message]


----------

